

Protecting a Laptop from Simple and Sophisticated Attacks - mike-cardwell
https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks

======
donnaware
All that seems like a big hassle. Why not just put the files that you are most
concerned about on an encrypted USB stick?

